

Ask HN and PG: Why can't I "reply to" on old comments? - spoiledtechie

I wanted just now to reply to an old comment about a year old and I wasn't able to.  I guess you remove replies after a while, but why?  Spam?  I would love to see people still replying to something I wrote over a year ago.
======
mahmud
Now you got me nervous, I am gonna check on my entire posting history daily,
to make sure you didn't reply to me.

~~~
icey
It would be very nice to have some kind of reply notification icon in the
header. I'd put it in the feature requests, but that thread is closed :(.

------
arfrank
I believe remembering reading in the arc.news code or somewhere else that
comments close after 100 days for all posts. That would probably mean all
comments then. I may be wrong though.

